# MagicCubeMall - Try higher layer cubes as wholesale & More



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Sep 20, 2016)

MagicCubeMall is an online shopping store stocking higher layer puzzles 5x5, 6x6, 7x7 and other higher layer cubes, as well as other types of twisty puzzles.

We offer Retail, Drop Shipping and Wholesale worldwide. Most cubes are in big promotion and free shipping, it's perfect for those speed cubers. Check out and collect more great cubes right here:

Website: http://www.magiccubemall.com/
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Magiccubemall/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/magiccubesmall

If any problem, don't hesitate us e-mail *[email protected]*


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 20, 2016)

Anyone else think those prices seem beyond amazing?


----------



## gateway cuber (Sep 20, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Anyone else think those prices seem beyond amazing?


they're pretty good, Lightake is also amazing but they charge shipping. Cubezz is also very cheap


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 20, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> they're pretty good, Lightake is also amazing but they charge shipping. Cubezz is also very cheap


I should really start trying out other cube stores.


----------



## mafergut (Sep 20, 2016)

Prices seem similar to Lightake... and the webpage seems identical also. Either same company behind or just same content management system / eStore management system used by both.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 20, 2016)

Look at the buyer protection thingy. isn't that Lightakes logo?


----------



## Loiloiloi (Sep 20, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Look at the buyer protection thingy. isn't that Lightakes logo?


If you scroll down to "we are social" all of it links to lighttake's social pages. It's either the same company or they copy pasted the code.


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 20, 2016)

They have a slightly different selection especially large cubes. I noticed this interesting comparison:
Shengshou Master Kilominx:
Lightake: $26.45 + $5.87 shipping = $32.32
Magic Cube Mall: $28.51 + $5.96 shipping = $34.47

They may well be connected, but obviously not completely identical. Given the difference in shipping costs, I'm guessing they are at least shipping from a different city in China. I'm curious if any mods know anything, since I believe this thread had to be approved by one following communication with the company.

I've been holding off buying a Yuxin 5x5, but at that price I think I'm going to buy a Weichuang GTS here, and I'll post back in a few weeks if I have any problem.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Sep 20, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> They have a slightly different selection especially large cubes. I noticed this interesting comparison:
> Shengshou Master Kilominx:
> Lightake: $26.45 + $5.87 shipping = $32.32
> Magic Cube Mall: $28.51 + $5.96 shipping = $34.47
> ...


They also have this bizarre page which states "Cheaper than Merfet's" on a lighttake domain, but with a MCM logo.
http://e.lightake.com/2014/201601/GearCubes.html


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 20, 2016)

Here's another weird quirk: I tried to pay with a credit card, and it seems they accept Visa but not Mastercard.


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 20, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> They also have this bizarre page which states "Cheaper than Merfet's" on a lighttake domain, but with a MCM logo.
> http://e.lightake.com/2014/201601/GearCubes.html



Hahahaha, Merfet's. That's the best.

Very interesting. I have a feeling it is lightake, but they probably stock different puzzles or maybe have a different warehouse?


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 20, 2016)

On their FAQ "How are our prices so low?" they say that they keep very little stock, and pretty much buy on an as-ordered basis. I find that moderately plausible. I don't know if that's also Lightake's MO, but it could be Lightake trying out a new supply chain model. Also when you close the page it doesn't ask you if you're sure you want to leave, unlike Lightake.


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Sep 22, 2016)

hi, we update a new ZhiSheng 9x9x9 magic cube 25% discount now


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Sep 26, 2016)

New arrival ! free shipping:
Qiyi MFG WindCloud 4x4x4 Stickerless* Colorful*
Candy Color Cube Stand
Cyclone Boys Mugua Pyraminx* White*
YJ 3x3x3 Axis Change Irregularly Jinggang Cube* White*
Yumo Juque 4x4x4 Level Puzzle* - Black/White*
Pyramid Pyraminx 3x3x3* Black/Colorful*


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Sep 29, 2016)

New high layer cube, 9x9x9 YuXin HuangLong, just try it now


----------



## evileli (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi,

I made an order at 21 of september. Until now order hasn't even been processed. How long will it approximately take to ship the order?


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 2, 2016)

evileli said:


> Hi,
> 
> I made an order at 21 of september. Until now order hasn't even been processed. How long will it approximately take to ship the order?


I made an order on the 24th, and their system still shows that it's processing, but when I contracted them to find out why it hadn't shipped they sent me a tracking number showing it shipped on the 29th. What I'm more concerned about is that they say they got $15.85, but my credit card statement shows a transaction for $16.04 plus a separate $0.16 "foreign transaction fee."


----------



## evileli (Oct 2, 2016)

I checked my mails again and i got a tracking number too. So everything should be fine..


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 5, 2016)

evileli said:


> I checked my mails again and i got a tracking number too. So everything should be fine..


don't worry ,if any problem, pls contact [email protected]


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 5, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> I made an order on the 24th, and their system still shows that it's processing, but when I contracted them to find out why it hadn't shipped they sent me a tracking number showing it shipped on the 29th. What I'm more concerned about is that they say they got $15.85, but my credit card statement shows a transaction for $16.04 plus a separate $0.16 "foreign transaction fee."


sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 5, 2016)

evileli said:


> Hi,
> 
> I made an order at 21 of september. Until now order hasn't even been processed. How long will it approximately take to ship the order?


sorry for the delay


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 5, 2016)

11x11 pillow puzzle from YuXin, Greatest Challenge ever, you have a try???


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 6, 2016)

do you know what's this ?


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 7, 2016)

Now we also accept payment by Paypal, check soon


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 10, 2016)

do you know the result?


----------



## evileli (Oct 10, 2016)

In my opinion there are actually two solutions.  (only one of them is an integer though)


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 10, 2016)

evileli said:


> In my opinion there are actually two solutions.  (only one of them is an integer though)


oh, so what are they?


----------



## evileli (Oct 10, 2016)

The straight forward one would be 4. The other one 7.33... [emoji18]


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 10, 2016)

evileli said:


> The straight forward one would be 4. The other one 7.33... [emoji18]


I'm only seeing 4. How do you get 7.33?


----------



## evileli (Oct 10, 2016)

Considering 3 Blades of the rotor have the value -2. (the third equation would be sth. like: (3x)^2 - 3x - 6 = 0, which is a parabola with two root points [x represents one blade --> x_1 =1; x_2 =-2/3 ]).[emoji39]


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 10, 2016)

evileli said:


> Considering 3 Blades of the rotor have the value -2. (the third equation would be sth. like: (3x)^2 - 3x - 6 = 0, which is a parabola with two root points [x represents one blade --> x_1 =1; x_2 =-2/3 ]).[emoji39]


Dang. You win. I'm not even going to check your math, but nicely done.


----------



## evileli (Oct 10, 2016)

[emoji39] thats the result when you simply are too bored during lecture...

By the way: package arrived today (yeeehaaa). 2 weeks earlier than expected. [emoji106]


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 11, 2016)

evileli said:


> [emoji39] thats the result when you simply are too bored during lecture...
> 
> By the way: package arrived today (yeeehaaa). 2 weeks earlier than expected. [emoji106]


that's do great


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 11, 2016)

evileli said:


> Considering 3 Blades of the rotor have the value -2. (the third equation would be sth. like: (3x)^2 - 3x - 6 = 0, which is a parabola with two root points [x represents one blade --> x_1 =1; x_2 =-2/3 ]).[emoji39]


wow, amazing


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 11, 2016)

MagicCubeMall SZ said:


> do you know the result?
> View attachment 6981


but I get 15, nobody same ?


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 12, 2016)

*MoYu MF5S with international standards color matching is very smooth and easy to make each sides match, although you're a beginners in the cube of word. *
Check now, 40% off ^^


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 13, 2016)

don't you think it's very beautiful???


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 14, 2016)

New Arrival !!! Gift Packs for You & Friends

6-piece: Shengshou 2x2, 3x3(black and stickerless), 4x4, 5x5 and mirror blocks $11.86
6 piece: shengshou square-1, pyraminx, megaminx, skewb, snakes and mastermorphix $17.14
5-piece: 2x2x2, 3x3x3, mirror blocks, pyraminx, megaminx Colorful/Black
3-piece: Yuxin Fire Kylin 3x3x3 ,Lion 4x4x4, Purple Kylin 5x5x5 Free Shipping


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 15, 2016)

25% off, just $51.8 now YuXin 9x9x9 big cube


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 17, 2016)

so beautiful & cool cube 9x9x9, love it


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 18, 2016)

Big cubes:
6x6 : MoYu Aoshi Black/White/Pink $26.76

7x7x7:
6.9cm Shengshou Linglong Mini White $19.12
YJ MoYu Aofu GT $33.34
Shengshou 7×7×7 $16.38
*7 SS Magic Cube White $17.71
*


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 18, 2016)

My review of MagicCubeMall, for what it's worth:

The short version:
- Very cheap
- Slow shipping
- Buggy website
- Be careful with payment

The long version:
I ordered a Weichuang GTS on September 24th. Order total with shipping: US $15.85, est. delivery: 10-20 days. My credit card was charged $16.04, plus a $0.16 foreign transaction fee. The website still shows that my order is processing, but when I contacted them they sent me a valid tracking number, and said they only received $15.85. I received my cube as described yesterday, 23 days after the order was placed. My guess is that Paypal is going to work better as far as accurate charges, and they do have very low prices even with a little fudging. Random trivia: they don't have a listing for a gigaminx, but if you search for a "megaminx dodecahedron" they have a 5-layer Shengshou megaminx for a list price of $22.75. Awfully tempting.


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 19, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> My review of MagicCubeMall, for what it's worth:
> 
> The short version:
> - Very cheap
> ...


sorry for troubling you so much. we checked with credit card company that we don't charge any extra fee when our customers pay money via credit card.


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 19, 2016)

_*Big cubes #2*_

*ShengShou*:
8x8x8 83mm Black/White $41.49
9x9x9 92mm Black/White $46.55
10x10x10 102mm Black/White $69.22
11x11x11 11cm White $92.13
*YuXin*:
9x9x9 HuangLong 9cm Colorful $51.8
11x11x11 Zhisheng Pillow Puzzle Black $85.78


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 21, 2016)

new skewb puzzle CONG'S DESIGN


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 25, 2016)

new colorful transparent pyraminx, very beautiful cube 
https://goo.gl/pUqo1M


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 28, 2016)

New Arrival
Z-cube 4x4 Carbon Fiber $4.09 33% off
Z-cube 5x5 Carbon Fiber $5.71 29% off
MoYu Weishi 6x6x6 *$18.72* 18% off


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 28, 2016)

Z-cube beautiful look


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 28, 2016)

MagicCubeMall SZ said:


> MoYu Weishi 6x6x6 *$18.72* 18% off



I'm happy enough and slow enough with my Aoshi that I think I'll resist the urge to upgrade, but here's hoping that price is an indicator of good things to come for the eventual successor to the Aofu.


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 31, 2016)

38% off now ShengShou Megaminx Brain Teaser https://goo.gl/XOuPMy


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Nov 1, 2016)

enter this coupon code “CycloneBoys” and get 25% discount when you order Cyclone Boys 4x4x4
just check now


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Nov 2, 2016)

so you understand???


----------



## YTCuber (Nov 2, 2016)

Spoiler: solution



Let's call the two numbers a and b.
The final number is a*b, a+b and a-b added as strings.
For 8+2, it would be 16, 10 and 6. Therefore, the result is 16106.


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Nov 3, 2016)

*Black Friday* has been regarded as the beginning of the Christmas shopping season. We also offer promotional sales in advance since we located in China and parcels take more days to deliver, so enjoy Black Friday deals now, and best for Christmas gift. Just click HERE, surprise to you


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Nov 7, 2016)

- Skewb Fanxin
- 4x4 Juque
- cyclon boys Pyraminx


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Nov 9, 2016)

10ml lube oil for magic cube on sale, only 5 days 55% discount, check now https://goo.gl/DpRDd7


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Nov 12, 2016)

YongJun 5x5x5, black/white available, just $3.8, don't you wanna try?


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Nov 17, 2016)

WeiChuang GTS 5x5x5


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Nov 17, 2016)

Z-cube big gift Package, including 4 carbon fiber fidget cubes (2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5), designed with very beautiful looking, colorful cube body with black fiber stickers. Get them $14.39


----------



## Aaron Lau (Nov 17, 2016)

You should stock the wuhua when it arrives


----------



## evileli (Nov 17, 2016)

Aaron Lau said:


> You should stock the wuhua when it arrives


This!


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Nov 18, 2016)

Aaron Lau said:


> You should stock the wuhua when it arrives


of course, we will, thank you.


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Nov 18, 2016)

MoYu MF5S 5x5x5 black, white color available, and offer you 40% discount^^


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Nov 21, 2016)

QiYi Mofangge WuQue 4x4 Black/White/Color
QiYi Mofangge Wuhua 6x6x6 Black/White/Color
both 10% discount now


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Nov 21, 2016)

Aaron Lau said:


> You should stock the wuhua when it arrives


yes, we update Wuhua 6x6x6 cube, check here


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Nov 23, 2016)

offer 29% discount Z-cube 5x5 Carbon Fiber review


----------



## Aaron Lau (Nov 23, 2016)

Hey magiccubemall, will you be stocking the x-man megaminxes?


----------



## gateway cuber (Nov 23, 2016)

woah, just now took the time to look at their prices, this store is legit. What is their shipping to the U.S. like?


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 23, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> woah, just now took the time to look at their prices, this store is legit. What is their shipping to the U.S. like?


 When I ordered it said it would take 10-20 days, got here in something like 23 days. My credit card also got charged a few more cents than they said it did. Probably better to use Paypal.


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Nov 24, 2016)

Aaron Lau said:


> Hey magiccubemall, will you be stocking the x-man megaminxes?


you mean Qiyi Galaxy Megaminx?


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Nov 24, 2016)

gateway cuber said:


> woah, just now took the time to look at their prices, this store is legit. What is their shipping to the U.S. like?


yes, the arrival days depends on the shipping method, it takes 3-7 days to US by express


----------



## Aaron Lau (Nov 24, 2016)

MagicCubeMall SZ said:


> you mean Qiyi Galaxy Megaminx?


yes


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Nov 24, 2016)

Aaron Lau said:


> yes


will stock soon


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Nov 24, 2016)

All items are in big promotion, and extra 5% discount of coupon code "BLACKFRIDAY" only on Nov. 25, check now http://www.magiccubemall.com/promotion.html


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Nov 26, 2016)

new arrival: Yuxin HuangLong 7x7x7 Fidget Cube


----------



## genericcuber666 (Nov 27, 2016)

no 3x3s why?


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Nov 30, 2016)

genericcuber666 said:


> no 3x3s why?


since we sell high level cube on our store


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Nov 30, 2016)

New 3ml little bottle lube oil from QiYi MoFangGe for all kinds of magic cubes


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Nov 30, 2016)

New arrival




~ MoFang JiaoShi MF7S 7x7 fidget cube, *black/white/colorful* available


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Dec 5, 2016)

new arrival, YuXin HuangLong 11x11 with beautiful looking


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Dec 10, 2016)

hi, guys, new gift package: 
*$5.9* for *3* speed cubes ~ Mofangjiaoshi Series MF2S MF3S MF4S Black Version
The promotion only left *2 days*, don't miss it!!


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 10, 2016)

MagicCubeMall SZ said:


> hi, guys, new gift package:
> *$5.9* for *3* speed cubes ~ Mofangjiaoshi Series MF2S MF3S MF4S Black Version
> The promotion only left *2 days*, don't miss it!!



Just wanted to note: bundle is misspelled as bundel on your website. Should be a simple fix.


----------



## Dom (Dec 10, 2016)

MagicCubeMall SZ said:


> hi, guys, new gift package:
> *$5.9* for *3* speed cubes ~ Mofangjiaoshi Series MF2S MF3S MF4S Black Version
> The promotion only left *2 days*, don't miss it!!


Wow. Can you do stickerless for the 2x2 and 4x4?


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Dec 13, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> bundel


oh, we'll correct it. thank you so much


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Dec 13, 2016)

Dom said:


> Wow. Can you do stickerless for the 2x2 and 4x4?


hi, 4x4 stickerless https://goo.gl/nJaD1N, but 2x2 not available on our site


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Dec 13, 2016)

3 big puzzles from YuXin in stock now
HuangLong 7x7x7, 10% off
HuangLong 9x9x9, 15% off
HunagLong 11x11x11, 10% off


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Dec 16, 2016)

HuangLong 7x7x7 https://goo.gl/cVYRZj


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Dec 20, 2016)

http://www.magiccubemall.com/p/YuXin-HuangLong-11x11-Magic-Cube_2137100.html


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Dec 22, 2016)

YuXin HuangLong 10x10 available now 
$76.62 http://www.magiccubemall.com/p/Yuxin-HuangLong-10x10x10-Puzzle-Colorful_2143707.html


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas and happy New Year!!!


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Dec 27, 2016)

New arrival !!! Limited Purple skewb


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Dec 27, 2016)

New arrival !!! Limited Blue Pyraminx


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Jan 4, 2017)

5 big puzzles from YuXin HuangLong in stock :
7x7: $26.31 https://goo.gl/4rWII8
8x8: $48.91 https://goo.gl/03HqkM
9x9: $51.1 https://goo.gl/UdlN48
10x10: $74.06 https://goo.gl/c86UO1
11x11: $89.87 https://goo.gl/3C6Yiw

which cubes have you collected??


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Jan 5, 2017)

MagicCubeMall SZ said:


> 5 big puzzles from YuXin HuangLong in stock :
> 7x7: $26.31 https://goo.gl/4rWII8
> 8x8: $48.91 https://goo.gl/03HqkM
> 9x9: $51.1 https://goo.gl/UdlN48
> ...



Nice, any bundle discount?


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Jan 5, 2017)

wrathofgods54 said:


> Nice, any bundle discount?


we'll offer you discount if you order more puzzles, pls contact me [email protected] if any problem.


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Jan 5, 2017)

New arrival deals, hurry to collect


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Jan 7, 2017)

Wuhua 6x6


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Jan 13, 2017)

Do you have plans to stock the stickerless pink YuXin HuangLong 7x7?


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Jan 13, 2017)

wrathofgods54 said:


> Do you have plans to stock the stickerless pink YuXin HuangLong 7x7?


the cube is stikerless http://www.magiccubemall.com/p/Yuxin-HuangLong-7x7x7-Magic-Cube_2133928.html


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Jan 13, 2017)

Yuxin HuangLong 10x10: http://bit.ly/2ijZjCd


----------



## wrathofgods54 (Jan 13, 2017)

MagicCubeMall SZ said:


> the cube is stikerless http://www.magiccubemall.com/p/Yuxin-HuangLong-7x7x7-Magic-Cube_2133928.html



I only see the red color in stock but do not see a pink color option.


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Jan 14, 2017)

wrathofgods54 said:


> I only see the red color in stock but do not see a pink color option.


oh, pink color not available now


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Feb 9, 2017)

5 YuXin large cubes promotion:
7 x 7: 19% off, $25.38
8 x 8: 17% off, $44.98
9 x 9: 29% off, $49.11
10x10: 16% off, $71.19
11x11: 16% off, $86.67


----------



## ozie (Feb 17, 2017)

MagicCubeMall SZ said:


> Now we also accept payment by Paypal, check soon



Can't find Paypal on check out.


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Feb 24, 2017)

ozie said:


> Can't find Paypal on check out.


PayPal off-line before, but new PayPal will back soon.


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Feb 24, 2017)

Many new megaminx puzzles are available on our site magiccubemall.com, click here now


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Feb 24, 2017)

good news, we accept PayPal now


----------



## ozie (Feb 24, 2017)

MagicCubeMall SZ said:


> good news, we accept PayPal now



Thank you, that's great!


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey, guys, $8.99 for 4 cubes with gift box, do you like it? click here


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Mar 2, 2017)

New puzzles in stock:
$10.3 Qiyi Galaxy Megaminx Black|White|Sculpture|
Convex Colorful
Concave Colorful|Black


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Mar 8, 2017)

*Huge promotion ! ! !*
$7.99 for MoYu 4 cubes, including 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5. It comes with gift box, also best for your friends as gift.
The deals left 12 days, just collect this set !


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey, guys, do you carry this new bright 3x3x3 Megaminx with carbon fiber stickers?
Now we offer you best price $6.14.
The promotion will end after 13 days.
Let's collect one !!!


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey, guys, we combinate some hot cubes and offer best price on our site magiccubemall.com
To get extra 10% discount, enter code "Bundels" when making order.

$13.29 Z-cube 2x2 3x3 4x4 5x5
$3.03 Warrior W 3x3 + QiYuan S 4x4 
$2.62 Shengshou 2x2 + MF8811 3x3 
$4.84 MF2s MF3s MF4s Colorful
$46.35 WuQue 4x4 + WuShuang 5x5 + Wuhua 6x6
$29.91 BoChuang 5x5 + WeiChuang 5x5 + YuChuang 5x5
$29.96  Weilong GTS + Yan 3 + QiYi Valk3 3x3 Black
$10.01 YueXiao 3x3 + QiYuan S 4x4 Black
$58.71 Gan356s White + GANS 356AIR Black + Macaron Purple Collection
$4.72 CB Mini FeiWu 3x3 + FeiTeng 4x4
$2.27  YJ Fisher Cube + Windmirror Silver
$6.67 Qiyi Thunderclap V1 + V2 3x3
$6.55 Cyclone Boys 2x2 3x3 4x4
$19.36 Ghost Cube 2x2 + 3x3
$4.02 Legend 3x3x3 + Linglong 5x5x5
$2.53 Fire Kylin 3x3x3 + Lion 4x4x4
$4.02 Pink Mirror 3x3 + Carbon Fiber 3x3
$2.64  Guan Long 3x3 + SQ 3x3
$12.67 Chuwen 2x2 + ChuFeng 3x3 + GuanSu 4x4
$6.02 Qiyi Cavs+ WeiPo + XingHen 2x2
$18.09  CB 4x4 + Jisuzhiwu 5x5 + 6x6
$43.26 WitEden 3x3x6 + 3x3x7 Cube
$11.02 WeiLong SQ 3X3 + ZhanShen 3x3
$3.71 YJ Carbon Fiber 3x3+ MF3RS 3x3
$13.08 Z-cube Pyraminx Skewb Megaminx
$6.14 ShengShou 4x4 5x5 Black
$3.11 QiHang + Carbon Fiber 3x3
$4.62 MF2S MF3S MF4S Black


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Mar 23, 2017)

what about pay $25.07 to get 3pcs cubes of MoYu Weilong GTS ???


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 23, 2017)

MagicCubeMall SZ said:


> what about pay $25.07 to get 3pcs cubes of MoYu Weilong GTS ???


I think it's best to word it as 3x moyu weilong gts as it could easily mean 3 corner pieces but it's nice to see bulk orders on your site, shame delivery doesn't get cheaper when you buy more because it does for you probably.


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Mar 24, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> I think it's best to word it as 3x moyu weilong gts as it could easily mean 3 corner pieces but it's nice to see bulk orders on your site, shame delivery doesn't get cheaper when you buy more because it does for you probably.


thank you. items here http://www.magiccubemall.com/c/Bundels_010 with great price.


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Mar 24, 2017)

$32.88 for 3x QiYi Valk3 black version.
.High quality and superb rotation, good fault-tolerant performance
.Spring adjustable structure, smooth twist
.Crafted with original and eco-friendly ABS material, non-toxic, reliable and lightweight
.International Standard Matching Color Stickers, durable PVC material
.Enhance the logical thinking and space transformation ability


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Mar 27, 2017)

WitEden 2x2x5 Cuboid Cube, 3 colors in stock: black, white, luminous. Now $19.18 to get one.


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Mar 28, 2017)

Offer you very competitive price for hot cubes with 3 pieces following:

$2.45 3x Cyclone Boys FeiWu Mini 3x3x3
$3.34 3x Qiyi Warrior W 3x3x3
$3.06 3x YJ Fisher Cube Black 3X3X3
$4.18 3x CubeTwist 3X3X1 Floppy Black
$1.8 3x Formula Water-based Lubricant 10ML
$2.9 3x Fangge 1X3X3 Floppy Black
$4.01 3x CB Mirror Blocks 3x3x3 Silver
$1.8 3x QiYi 3ml Lube Oil 
$2.51 3x ShengShou Full Sealed Black
$4.74 3x YJ Heart Shape Cube Pink

More cubes updated on our site magiccubemall.com


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Mar 31, 2017)

$11.13 get【MoYu】Weilong GTS V2 3x3 in stock 

The Weilong GTS2 continues along the same vein as the Weilong GTS, with a design that preserves key highlight features while simultaneously receiving optimizations and improvements. We made new adjustments to the coefficient of friction between the contact surfaces, and made the feel lighter and more fluid; we increased the incline on the edge pieces, creating a V-shape track, resulting in more stability compared to older products. The cube’s 55.5mm size gives it a more compact feel, more control, and allows you to break your competition records to your heart’s content!


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 1, 2017)

why do your coupon codes not work i tried MCM1704 and a few others and they said they had expired


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Apr 6, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> why do your coupon codes not work i tried MCM1704 and a few others and they said they had expired


The coupon MCM1704 is not expired until 2017-4-30, but it not apply to items that are in promotion. pls check.


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Apr 6, 2017)

what do you think it like, star？ airplane？ bird or anything else?


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Apr 6, 2017)

*Do you know the ghost cube ?*
The ghost cube is an exercise in making a 3x3x3 shape modification that is as challenging as possible while only allowing one solution. Misaligned layers, odd shaped pieces, and only one color all add to the challenge.
The Ghost Cube is a very challenging 3x3 shape mod that is a excellent addition to any collection. This variation of the Ghost Cube moves super smoothly and is easy to manipulate when solving. While there's only one color, the many different-sized pieces make the ghost cube a unique challenge.

*M-series Ghost Cube 3x3* white body+golden srickershttp://www.magiccubemall.com/p/M-se...idget-Cube-Color-1_MU2182395.html?sku=2181873
black body+golden srickershttp://www.magiccubemall.com/p/M-se...idget-Cube-Color-1_MU2182395.html?sku=2181874
black body+green stickershttp://www.magiccubemall.com/p/M-se...ickers-Fidget-Cube_MU2120869.html?sku=2116278
black body+white stickershttp://www.magiccubemall.com/p/M-se...ickers-Fidget-Cube_MU2120869.html?sku=2116279
white body+black stickers

Also Fangcun Walker 3x3 has many different colors body and stickers in stock.


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Apr 11, 2017)

$19.41 WitEden 2x2x5 Cuboid Cube


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Apr 11, 2017)

$8.49 New Lim cube from FangShi, the difference from other cubes is a ball in it whick takes challenge for cubers. Also it comes with right colors, and very smooth when you turns. Would you like to try??


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Apr 15, 2017)

$6.58 SenHuan Zhanshen 3x3x3 unboxing review


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Apr 15, 2017)

New *Qiyi Mastermorphix* coming and we'll update on our site magiccubemall.com
Which one matermorphix do you think best?? Moyu, Shengshou, Z-cube etc.?


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Apr 22, 2017)

I keep on getting pop ups of a 10% off 'bundels' code, but when I enter it it says that it is expired... whats up with that?


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Apr 24, 2017)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> I keep on getting pop ups of a 10% off 'bundels' code, but when I enter it it says that it is expired... whats up with that?


hi, pls try new coupon code MCM1704


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Apr 24, 2017)

Wait, the 10% coupon dosen't take off 10%?


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Apr 25, 2017)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> Wait, the 10% coupon dosen't take off 10%?


the coupon is not expired until 2017-4-30，but the code not apply to items which are in promotion.
you can try these items here http://www.magiccubemall.com/c/Bundels_010


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Apr 25, 2017)

More free shipping cubes here to get ^^

$9.99 MoYu Magnetic Skewb
$11.99 MF2s MF3s MF4s Bundel
$4.99 Shengshou 2x2 Mastermorphix
$3.99 Qiyi Warrior W 3x3x3
$10.99 ZhiSheng Panda Cube 2x2
$2.99 1X3X3 Floppy Black
$5.99 YongJun Yu Long 3x3x3
$12.99 MoYu Weilong GTS 3x3x3
$11.99 Moyu Yan 3 3x3x3
$3.19 Fangge 1x3x3 Floopy
$4.59 MoFangJiaoShi Windmirror Cube
$6.59 Qi Yuan S 4x4 Colorful
$7.99 Yongjun Yusu 4x4x4 Stickerless
$7.99 MoYu MF5 5x5x5 Black
$8.99 GuanHu Megaminx Cube
$7.19 CB Mugua Pyraminx 3x3x3
............


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Apr 29, 2017)

Z-cube Carbon Fiber Sticker Magic Cube Gift Box including: 2x2, 3x3x3, Megaminx, Skewb and Pyraminx
50% off coupon code "OFF50"


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Apr 29, 2017)

Cool shop, but I don't get how the prices jump so much.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Apr 29, 2017)

Also, is the gan air the master, advanced or standard version?


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (May 4, 2017)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> Also, is the gan air the master, advanced or standard version?


this one http://www.magiccubemall.com/p/GAN3...Speed-Twist-Puzzle-5.7cm-Black_MU2094099.html ? just standard version.


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (May 4, 2017)

Aolong V2 - Transparent Green in stock now, $11.29, it's worthing collecting for cubers, right?


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (May 24, 2017)

Hot new speedcubes following:
$16.99, 31% off MoYu WeiLong GTS 2M
$11.59, 22% off MoYu WeiLong GTS2
$33.99, 18% off GAN356 AIR UM 3x3x3

which one you like?


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Jun 6, 2017)

Weilong GTS 2M review, just black one in stock


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Jun 9, 2017)

New arrivals here:
Moyu Redi cube _*$7.19*_
Z-cube Racing Cube 3x3 _*$6.99*_


----------



## Perfectionist (Jun 9, 2017)

MagicCubeMall SZ said:


> this one http://www.magiccubemall.com/p/GAN3...Speed-Twist-Puzzle-5.7cm-Black_MU2094099.html ?
> 
> just standard version.



Please can you sell the Advanced, Master and Grandmaster version of Gan?
What would be the prices?
Thank you!


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 16, 2017)

Could you sell parts like shengshou sq1 springs or yuxin 5x5 springs?


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Jun 20, 2017)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> Could you sell parts like shengshou sq1 springs or yuxin 5x5 springs?


sorry the parts not available now.


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Jun 20, 2017)

_*More new arrivals*_ 
$2.59 FanXin Crazy HotWheels 3x3 Colorful
$10.65 Lan Lan Pyraminx 4x4 Black
$32.19 GAN356 Air Ultimate 3x3 Black
$2.29 Qiyi QiDi 2x2 Black|White
$3.29 Cubing Classroom Skewb Black|White|Colorful
$2.49 Cyclone Boys FeiHu Concave 2x2 Colorful
$3.79 Shengshou Legend 4x4 Black|White
$7.99 Shengshou Pearl 3x3 Black|White
$6.99 Z-cube Magnetic Cube 3x3 Black|Colorful
$7.19 MoYu Redi Cube 3x3 Black|White|Colorful
$4.99 Qi Zheng S 5x5 Colorful
$3.29 Cubing Classroom Pyraminx Black|White|Colorful
$9.29 Qiyi Volt SQ1 Refined 3x3 Black|Colorful
$4.55 Qiyi QiHeng S Megaminx Colorful
$3.45 Infinity Cube Finger Toy Black
$3.45 YuXin Cloud Kylin 5x5 Stickerless Colorful
$3.65 YuXin ZhiSheng 3x3 Megaminx Colorful


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Jul 13, 2017)

I must say I'm impressed with the delivery speed, my order was dispatched from China and I got in the UK 6 days later. I normally have to wait like 3 weeks for stuff from China , good job


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 14, 2017)

This is one of the best stores!!!!

太好了！


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Jul 26, 2017)

Redi Cube ($7.19) & ShengShou Mastermorphix 5x5 ($9.99) review


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Jul 27, 2017)

Ghost Hand Phoenix 3x3x3 review


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Jul 31, 2017)

_*New Arrivals Special Offer *_
$2.29 Yumo Yuehun 2x2 Black|White|Colorful
$2.29 Cubing Classroom Mastermorphix 3x3 Colorful
$1.69 Cubing Classroom Dice Cube 3x3x3 Colorful
$1.69 Cubing Classroom Mini 3x3x3 Black|White|Colorful
$2.39 Qiyi Mofangge 2x2x3 Black|White
$8.99 Sen Huan Mars S 3x3 Black|White|Colorful
$1.49 CubeTwist Heibao 3x3 Colorful
$1.99 QiYi 3X3 Mirror Blocks Silver|Golden|Blue|Yellow|Green
$3.39 Qiyi QiHeng Megaminx Black|White
$7.99 MoYu Cong's Design Meichi Pyraminx Black|Colorful
$7.99 QiYi X-man Wingy Concave Skewb Black|Colorful
$3.29 MoYu Cubing Classroom MF4 Black|White|Colorful


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Aug 9, 2017)

Are you Redi ?


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Aug 16, 2017)

_Mini Valk3_ VS _Valk3_, which one you like?


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 16, 2017)

MagicCubeMall SZ said:


> _Mini Valk3_ VS _Valk3_, which one you like?
> View attachment 8340


When will the mini valk3 be out?


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 25, 2017)

It would be great if you guys could update the order status page with tracking information. I just got a notification from DHL that my package would be delivered Monday and would require a signature for delivery. I'm pretty sure it's got to be my MCM order, because I'm not expecting any other packages shipped from China, but the latest information on the order status page is that it was shipped on the 23rd, no tracking or carrier information.


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Sep 6, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> When will the mini valk3 be out?


Valk3 mini released, check here https://goo.gl/NwmNBQ


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Sep 6, 2017)

Qiyi Twisty Skewb -- Can you solve it with only one algorithm ?


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 1, 2017)

Are you ever going to stock the cubers home magnetic cubes?


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 17, 2017)

_WE BACK !!!_*
Flash deal* for CC MF3S ($0.99)，only 10 pcs offered 
Will you be lucky? come and have a try


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 26, 2017)

Qiyi Wiji 7x7 stickerless colorful review


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Nov 20, 2017)

_Black Fiday Sale_ -- Hot Deal + Extra 10% off Code "*BLACKFRIDAY17*" for Whole site on *Nov.25th-28th*.


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Dec 18, 2017)

*2017 COUPON CODE*_ VALID: *Dec.18th - 31th*_
*SALE92* over $100, $10 off
*NEW150* over $150, $18 off
*NEW200* over $200, $30 off
*NEW300* over $300, $50 off
*XMAS2017* 10% Discount on Whole Site

_Let's check on* magiccubemall.com*_


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 18, 2017)

MagicCubeMall SZ said:


> *2017 COUPON CODE*_ VALID: *Dec.18th - 31th*_
> *SALE92* over $100, $10 off
> *NEW150* over $150, $18 off
> *NEW200* over $200, $30 off
> ...


Do these work on items that are already reduced? Or are they practically useless like your normal discount codes


----------



## Max Cruz (Dec 18, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Do these work on items that are already reduced? Or are they practically useless like your normal discount codes



Haha! Very funny.


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Dec 19, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Do these work on items that are already reduced? Or are they practically useless like your normal discount codes


these code apply to all items . pls check.


----------



## Spock loves cubing (Jan 11, 2018)

Hello, I have issues with an order that does not appear at all in your system. My credit card was charged, but I have not yet received the tracking number email even after a week.


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 24, 2018)

Bought 7 Little Magics on the 16th and they arrived today. That's 8 days from China to the UK. I'm impressed.


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 7, 2018)

How much is shipping? Is there freeshipping over a certain amount?


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 7, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> How much is shipping? Is there freeshipping over a certain amount?


The shipping cost is displayed in the product page, however it gets cheaper the more you buy. Orders over about 1kg are on express shipping unless you change it because it is cheaper.


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Mar 17, 2018)

Extra 10% off coupon code *EASTER10* at Magiccubemall.com, it's expired on March 31th


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Apr 17, 2018)

Preorder ! ! ! QiYi Mofangge fidget puzzle 
Fidget spinner put into a 1x3x3 cube, combine them perfectly. Its smallness, portability and safety allows you to release stress under any circumstances.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=968072516707812


----------



## CubicChipmunk (Jul 2, 2018)

gateway cuber said:


> they're pretty good, Lightake is also amazing but they charge shipping. Cubezz is also very cheap


They charge shipping to Canada and the shipping price seems to increase the bigger your order gets.


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Aug 28, 2018)

#WednesdayFlashDeal
#BackToSchool
#Magiccubemall
YuXin HuangLong 11x11 Magi Cube
56% money off,2pcs biggest promotion 
Only need USD $79.99
https://m.magiccubemall.com/flash-deals.html


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Aug 28, 2018)

https://m.magiccubemall.com/p/GIIKE...ube-Intelligent-Toys_2487175.html?sku=2487175


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Aug 29, 2018)

New arrival qiyi jelly cubes 
https://www.magiccubemall.com/new-a...howtype=0&pagesize=48&startprice=0&endprice=0


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Aug 30, 2018)

#FridayFlashDeal
#BackToSchool
#Magiccubemall
GAN249 V2 M magic cube
49% money off,$14.99
only 10 pcs promotions
https://m.magiccubemall.com/flash-deals.html


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Aug 31, 2018)

#SaturdayFlashDeal
#BackToSchool
#Magiccubemall
ShengShou 10x10x10 Magic Cube 102mm (color and black)
48% money off,$44.99
only 4 pcs promotions
https://m.magiccubemall.com/flash-deals.html


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Sep 5, 2018)

#New arrival

Moyu Aosu GTS2 M 4x4

Yongjun mgc m 2x2-black

Hays 7x7 M

Qiyi positive / shaped combination suit

DIY 3D puzzle Steampunk Music Box

https://www.magiccubemall.com/new-arrivals?date=2018-09-05&sort=1&showtype=0&pagesize=48


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Sep 6, 2018)

#New arrival
#Magiccubemall
Moyu Aosu GTS2 M is available in Magiccubemall,click here to look


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Sep 10, 2018)

#*New arrival *
#*Magiccubemall
YuXin Hays 7x7 M Click Here*


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Sep 15, 2018)

Moyu weilong GTS3 M
Moyu weilong GTS3
Moyu Weilong GTS3 LM


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Sep 19, 2018)

#New arrival
Fangmo UV Chemistry 3x3x3 Magic Cube
Fangmo UV Physics 3x3x3 Magic Cube


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Sep 19, 2018)

#Magiccubemall


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Sep 21, 2018)

#New arrival
Fangmo UV Chemistry 3x3x3 Magic Cube
Fangmo UV Physics 3x3x3 Magic Cube


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 10, 2018)

*Gan 356R*
**


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 11, 2018)

Difference in GAN356 R and GAN356S


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 24, 2018)

*ZCUBE Cloud Series 7x7 - Colorful*
*US$ 9.99 *
Click here


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 26, 2018)

Gan356X Numerical control/IPG v5


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Nov 7, 2018)

#New arrival 
Xiaomi Giiker i3S 
USD$43.99
The Giiker Super Cube i3S is an updated version of the previous Giiker Super Cube. This version comes with updated software, Bluetooth v. 4.0, and bright vibrant stickers. 

This puzzle also comes with a charging cable and an extra set of bright stickers.


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Nov 13, 2018)

#New arrival 

Moyu 15x15 - Colorful/Black

Who want to challenge it?


----------

